
Ask HN: HN not working properly? - milankragujevic
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8168569 shows &quot;Sorry,this is temporarily unvailable.&quot;
======
dang
Sorry: it's an emergency measure to try to mitigate HN's slowness today. We're
being hammered by unusually high load, as described here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13756819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13756819).

